# Random Question



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Anybody ever put Simms guard socks in the dryer? In the warm months I just leave them in the sun after I wash them to dry them out, but in this weather Iâ€™ve considered using the dryer and am wondering if anyone has tried it before.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes. Its fine.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

sgrem said:


> Yes. Its fine.


Thanks!


----------

